# PIN code of router instead of WEP password



## brunces (Oct 28, 2005)

Friends,

After I had installed Windows 7 on my computer, I tried to connect to my home network. I always do this and it always asks me for my WEP password. This time, something very strange happened. It asked me for the PIN code of my router. Until then, I had never seen such a thing. I confess I didn't even know this PIN code existed. Then, I reached my router (Belkin Wireless G Router), found the code on its back and typed it on Windows. Cool! It worked fine and now it is OK, I mean, it has already saved the password - automatically - and every time I start up Windows, it gets connected instantly.

My doubt is: this has never happened before, so what happened now? Why did Windows ask me for this PIN code instead of my usual WEP password? Is there any configuration I should do to avoid this and get it back to asking me for my WEP password?

I have not tried to connect to any other network yet, so I do not know if this happened only here, at home.

Thank you very much for your attention.

brunces


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is WiFi Protected Access, which is an alternative way to easily configure your wireless. It's standard for Win7 and newer routers. If your router supports it, it asks for the PIN instead of the key.

FWIW, I'd use at least WPA, and preferable WPA2-AES encryption, WEP is easily cracked.


----------



## brunces (Oct 28, 2005)

Very good. Thank you very much, JohnWill.


----------

